

Ask HN: What advice would you give.. yourself? - tristanperry

If you were able to to write a letter to yourself at a particular important time in the past (be it before a big decision you took, or a time milestone such as when you were 18 or 21), what advice would you give.. well, yourself?
======
allwein
Instead of buying that shiny new iMac in 1997, and iPod and iBook in 2002, put
all that money directly into AAPL. You'll thank me in 10 years.

